# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Sorteo en Facebook - ¡Participa y gana una tijera de raleo marca Poda Perfecta!

## Bruno Cillóniz

> ¿Quieres ganarte una *tijera de raleo marca Poda Perfecta*?...
> Comparte esta imagen o nuestra imagen de portada con el hashtag #AgroForum e ingresa al sorteo.

 Temas similares: Poda en Tara 1er Sorteo AgroFórum - Twitter Nuevos temas en foros y blogs serán publicados en nuestras páginas de Facebook y Twitter Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Los tentáculos de un ministro que gana millones con el Estado

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*¡Felicitaciones Gonzalo Alejandro Vega León!*  :First:   
Eres el nuevo ganador de la tijera de raleo marca Poda Perfecta, modelo RU320. Te estaremos contactado vía Facebook para coordinar la entrega de tu premio. 
¡Muchas gracias a todos los participantes!... y estén atentos a los nuevos sorteos que estaremos realizando a través de nuestras redes sociales. Saludos.  :Wink:

----------

